# Latest Front Yard Project (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Nov 1, 2011)

This last summer the Algerian Ivy that covered the north side of the house and porch died! I am not sure why. So... I dug up the area where it was growing and decided to put in a pathway that would connect to the sideyard.

Here are some "before and after" photos.

This looking to the East, towards the side yard.







This is looking to the west towards the front door and the carport.






Here it is "in progress"






Stones in place, finally! 






These are "after" photos.

Looking to the West.






Looking towards the driveway.






New garden bed with Mums, Purple Wandering Jew, Alyssum, Lobelia, Snapdragons, Lemon Balm, Spearmint. This bed also has Rain Lilies and 4 O'clocks that will come back next Spring.






The plan is that the new ivy plant will, in a couple of years, cover the pipe and the front of the house again, hopefully.






These are the wild violets that will in a few months fill in between the stones.







And this is the center flowerbed, it has Iris, Squash, Cosmos, Hollyhock, and European Morning Glory Bush. It will be the next bed to be redone for winter.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 1, 2011)

That is absolutely georgeous!!  I am so green with envy.

Did you do that all by yourself?  Or was it a family effort?

Whatever, it certainly looks lovely.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Rebbetzin (Nov 1, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> That is absolutely georgeous!!  I am so green with envy.
> 
> Did you do that all by yourself?  Or was it a family effort?
> 
> ...


I did it all by my little ol' self.  My husband is not a yard work person!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 1, 2011)

NICE WORK!


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 2, 2011)

It is a pretty good job.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations!  Lovely path!


----------

